# thermal mass



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Another seemingly forgotten toll is thermal mass 
here is a link to a good well thought out mass battery wood stove set up
GeoPathfinder
I first saw this a few years ago and it has been updated , lots of good ideas
:2thumb:


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

I like that stove. It's well thought out, useful, and good looking. I don't know how much efficiency I will need in TX, but it never hurts.


----------



## thecowboysheart (Mar 27, 2012)

I thank you for that link this is my first time posting anything on here and have gotten a lot of excellent ideas from here. I'm always looking for new and exciting ideas for when SHTF.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

thecowboysheart said:


> I thank you for that link this is my first time posting anything on here and have gotten a lot of excellent ideas from here. I'm always looking for new and exciting ideas for when SHTF.


Kudos to tirediron for getting you out of your shell. A lot of good stuff in here.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Tex said:


> I like that stove. It's well thought out, useful, and good looking. I don't know how much efficiency I will need in TX, but it never hurts.


For those of us in the Hot Climates, thermal mass can go the opposite way also. Chill the mass down to create the "Thermal Flywheel" for cooling in the heat of the summer.

Thats really a nice setup, If I ever find myself in a cold climate, I know who to look up for "Know How" and information.


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

Davarm said:


> For those of us in the Hot Climates, thermal mass can go the opposite way also. Chill the mass down to create the "Thermal Flywheel" for cooling in the heat of the summer.
> 
> Thats really a nice setup, If I ever find myself in a cold climate, I know who to look up for "Know How" and information.


That's a good point. When I build my "retirement" home. I'm going to have to use every trick in the book to minimize air conditioning usage. My wife gets migraines when she gets hot.


----------

